# Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant



## MrSovieticus (Nov 20, 2018)

Mr Tbolt has covered some of the most iconic parts of Pripyat beautifully so I'll just leave here few photos of the actual Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant that I've taken over the last few years. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Wrench (Nov 20, 2018)

Excellent work sir

Nice shots

The second to last shot is really good


----------



## MrSovieticus (Nov 20, 2018)

Tbolt said:


> Excellent work sir
> 
> Nice shots
> 
> The second to last shot is really good




Thank you, good Sir. I've got all seasons covered but winter, so watch this space for some snowy shots in few weeks.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 20, 2018)

Great pics again, Im very jealous!


----------



## MrSovieticus (Nov 20, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Great pics again, Im very jealous!



Join us next time then!


----------



## King Al (Nov 20, 2018)

Great pics! The scale of the plant is incredible, that sarcophagus is just awesome engineering!


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 21, 2018)

Some classic Pripyat rooftops there. I might get myself along eventually.


----------



## SweetLulita (Nov 21, 2018)

MrSovieticus said:


> Thank you, good Sir. I've got all seasons covered but winter, so watch this space for some snowy shots in few weeks.



I just took some pictures during last weeks first snow!  Check out my instagram @sweetlulita


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 21, 2018)

MrSovieticus said:


> Join us next time then!



Its on my bucket list would love to!


----------



## blackylad83 (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow! Great pics, I watched a documentry on the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant and how they built the huge enconclosement to protect the reactor and for them to dismantle it. I think it was called Impossible Engineering. It was very interesting tho.


----------



## robsterwebb (Nov 22, 2018)

Where have the pics gone?


----------



## MrSovieticus (Feb 8, 2019)

robsterwebb said:


> Where have the pics gone?




I can see them ok but I think some web filters don't like the site where I host all images, it got classified as containing nudity (there's none) by one of them and since then I've see various companies blocking all links. 

I submitted it for a review countless times to no avail. It should work fine on your home broadband.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 9, 2019)

I went myself a few years back, it was an outstanding trip

Nice photos; thanks for sharing


----------

